# Mechanical PE Review Course



## mcferg (Jan 3, 2012)

I live in the phoenix area and have not been able to find a classroom setting for a mechanical PE review course. I failed the October test and feel like I need more structure when I’m studying. Therefore I have been researching Live online Mechanical PE review courses and seem to have found only these two that are being offered for the spring 2012 test.

- School of PE - http://www.schoolofpe.com/pemechanical/

- Minnesota Society of Professional Engineers (They are offering a spring course and say the info should be up next week sometime) - http://www.mnspe.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=1&amp;subarticlenbr=11

Has anyone taken either of these and can comment on the positives and negatives?

Just as background here are other ones I found and ruled out:

- Testmasters-no online option for mechanical

- Kaplan – sells CDs no online version

- PPI – CDs, classes in CA, no online course http://ppi2pass.com/shop/pe-exams/mechanical-pe-exam/mechanical-pe-review-course-permp.html

- Irvine institute of technology is not offering a spring course - http://www.irvine-institute.org/admissions_iit.htm

- University of Delaware – Course already started in November http://www.engr.udel.edu/outreach/short-courses/pe-review/index.html


----------



## tmacier (Jan 4, 2012)

I failed my first attempt and went with the PPI online course "The Passing Zone" in preperation for the second attempt.

I am in no way saying that the reason I passed is due to this course, as preperation still requires hard work and many many many hours of studying.

This online course requires self regimentation to stay on track, but the instructors work to answer questions to the problems, and the exposure to more problems I found helpfull.

It looks like the online course begins 1/31

http://powertopass.ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIPZ_pg_PZMEschedule.html

Good luck!

Tim


----------



## HeaLI (Jan 4, 2012)

Passed Mechanical HVAC first try and the Passing Zone structure &amp; guidance definitely helped but as stated previously you need to set your own regiment and put in the time for it to be worth it


----------

